# doggy pics



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

doggy mad house;our 2 border terriers buddie and marley our german shephard samson and max the black lab our oldest boy hes 7 but still full of beans yet!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

That's certainly a house full


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rona said:


> That's certainly a house full


lol i know we have the cats too and a continental rabbit we had two but my other died last year the rabbits weigh 18 to 22lb when fully grown.:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> lol i know we have the cats too and a continental rabbit we had two but my other died last year the rabbits weigh 18 to 22lb when fully grown.:001_smile:


Got any pics of them?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i think i have some where i will upload soon as i can. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

here is a pic of tiny! the mummy rabbit and other pics of her babies new born and older


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

We used to have a huge rabbit like that 
Love the dirty nail, who's that you?
Looks like mine are most of the time


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rona said:


> We used to have a huge rabbit like that
> Love the dirty nail, who's that you?
> Looks like mine are most of the time


lol that was me yes as i had rubbed my hands through the hutch prior so she would not detect my scent on the babys have you any pics you could share?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> lol that was me yes as i had rubbed my hands through the hutch prior so she would not detect my scent on the babys have you any pics you could share?


No afraid not, it was a very long time ago


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oh ok nice talking with you


----------

